# Why no random banner messages?



## raing3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Pointless topic I know but liek a few weeks ago for only a week or 2 there were random banner messages every day and now they don't seem to change anymore. Why were they added and then removed? I liked the random messages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember seeing:

We knew you'd be back
We hate Mondays!
We put the OWN in downtime
Welcome back
Limited to 1 per customer
Reorganizin'
The best DS community on the net!


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 29, 2010)

hm..I've never noticed them.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought that was on the cheats forum only


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Aug 29, 2010)

"We put the OWN in downtime" cracked me up when I saw it. I saw another amusing one too which said something along the lines of "Livening up your interwebz".

I like(ed) them.


----------



## raing3 (Aug 29, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I thought that was on the cheats forum only


No. The cheat forum was stealing all the new banner quotes from GBAtemp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: A proud CNET partner






woot!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 29, 2010)

It became a chore trying to think of something new every day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 q


----------



## raing3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah. I guess it would become annoying. I thought that it worked by choosing a random quote from a list of already typed out quotes every 24 hours or so but I guess it doesn't then.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

I like them, they're not that bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : Today is something about a proud CNET member.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 31, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> It became a chore trying to think of something new every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me the job.


----------



## Jasper07 (Aug 31, 2010)

Right now it's "GBAtemp.net - 100% your RDA of Epic".... I like it, but I don't know what it means


----------



## prowler (Aug 31, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Right now it's "GBAtemp.net - 100% your RDA of Epic".... I like it, but I don't know what it means


100% your recommended daily allowance of epic


----------



## Raika (Aug 31, 2010)

nvm ninja'd by prowler


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't get today's one: "GBAtemp.net - More like GAYdrian... Oh wait"


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2010)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I don't get today's one: "GBAtemp.net - More like GAYdrian... Oh wait"


'cos its nearly as awesome as me.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should work together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could think of a few


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2010)

"Slogans are for losers"

That's a pretty cool one.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 2, 2010)

PM me your _sensible_ suggestions and they may just pop up on the portal


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 2, 2010)

I was gonna suggest "No Bonemonkeys Allowed" or "The Worst Dupes Are Not Welcome" but those guys hae had enough "fame" here.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2010)

What about "Muppet invasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## raing3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Pointless topic I know but liek a few weeks ago for only a week or 2 there were random banner messages every day and now they don't seem to change anymore. Why were they added and then removed? I liked the random messages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember seeing:

We knew you'd be back
We hate Mondays!
We put the OWN in downtime
Welcome back
Limited to 1 per customer
Reorganizin'
The best DS community on the net!


----------



## Paarish (Sep 2, 2010)

how about GBAtemp-"The GBA section is closed" or something similar


----------



## raing3 (Oct 1, 2010)

*bump*

ZOMFGHGJHJHJHGJ!!!!

Awesomest banner message evar today guysss!!!!

It was so much fun destroying the GBAtttttttttttteeeeeeemppppppppp portal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS: any chance you could add a hidden link somewhere to the bottom of every page so we can have fun destroying users???


AWESOME!!!!!!!

EDIT: well I guess copying the link from the front page into the address bar works well enough for anyone wants to annihilate their enemies. A quick link would be easier though.


----------



## Tux' (Oct 1, 2010)

Owned the front page, and still having fun doing it


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 1, 2010)

Just bookmark this:


Spoiler



java script:alert('Arrow%20keys%20to%20move,%20space%20to%20shoot.');java script:var%20s%20=%20document.createElement('script');s.type='text/javascript';document.body.appendChild(s);s.src='http://erkie.github.com/asteroids.min.js';void(0);


And you'll be able to blow up any page on the web. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(remove the spaces between the words java and script or it won't work)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 1, 2010)

That is indeed awesome.


----------



## playallday (Oct 1, 2010)

.


----------

